# Hiya



## true_blue

Hi guys,

Im a complete watch newbie but have a few nice ones i'll be posting about im sure









Found this place when looking for some help on google to set the watch my wife bought me.

Will search the forum for a similar topic before i post about it though!

I'm 22 and from Liverpool, UK

Good to be here,

True


----------



## jasonm

Welcome True









Hope you stick around...

So, what watch did your wife ( we call them the '710'  ) get you?

J


----------



## Stan

Hiya back at ya True.









Welcome aboard.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome aboard True, looking forward to seeing some photo`s


----------



## Guest

Welcome mate


----------



## Robert

Welcome

Would the 'blue' refer to Everton by any chance?


----------



## true_blue

Wow such a warm welcome!! cheers









and yep.. true_blue has been my screenname online for years, im a blue-hot Evertonian 

Now i took some pics for you but brace yourself, its not a Â£1000 watch, its just a nice one from Argos! lol. You can guess what colour..

Its a Timex Perpetual Calendar. I really like this watch, it seems very accurate too with a 7 year battery life!!

But why oh why did they only give it one crown to set the whole damn calendar by!










Im having trouble setting the Date/month/year

The instructions (which I had to find off the timex site since the watch didnt come with any) say this :

_Set time and day of the week first (see above). Then, set date as follows._

Please read all instructions before continuing. All steps must be performed.

If setting is not done properly, push reset switch arm (see picture

above) or remove and re-install battery, and repeat procedure in

order for perpetual calendar feature to work.

Â¥ Pull crown to MIDDLE position.

Â¥ If necessary, turn crown until date is centered in date window.

Â¥ Push crown in.

Â¥ Pull crown to MIDDLE position and wait for at least ten seconds (date

moves back and forth).

Â¥ Turn crown until "1" is displayed in date window and push crown in.

Â¥ Date moves back and forth to indicate start of date setting.

Â¥ Pull crown to MIDDLE position.

Â¥ Turn crown until correct date (1-31) is shown and push crown in.

Â¥ Watch displays "2" in date window to indicate start of month setting.

Â¥ Pull crown to MIDDLE position.

Â¥ Turn crown until correct month (1-12) is shown and push crown in.

Â¥ Watch displays "3" in date window to indicate start of year setting.

Â¥ Pull crown to MIDDLE position.

Â¥ Turn crown until correct year (last two digits) is shown and push

crown in.

Â¥ Watch displays correct date and setting is done.

Watch will show correct date for battery's life. If date changes at noon,

adjust time by 12 hours. If incorrect date is shown at beginning of

month, date may not have been set. Follow procedure above. If date

does not move back and forth after waiting ten seconds, in the fourth

step, push reset switch arm (see picture above) or remove and re-install

battery and repeat procedure.

But I get puzzled at about part 4 when it says "date moves back and forth", but it doesnt, this watch came with the right time set but the date is all messed up, it thinks its the 31st of may lol.

Everything the instructions say to do just doesnt happen the way it says it should.. I cant figure out how to set the date right









Any help from you guys would be very much appreciated.

Sorry if im being a complete idiot and missing something..

Thanks in advance!

P.S. I have a very old watch of my Grandads he gave to me, which he used since around the 1940s if you are interested in seeing a pic lemmie know









True


----------



## pg tips

welcome tb

the reason these are not sent with instructions is because timex set them at the factory and as they are perpetuals the remember the month and year they should never need setting. When the battery runs flat you can send them back to the factory and they will fit a new one and reset the time.

As you have the pdf off the timex site I assume what you've tried must be the correct method, if it still isn't working then the watch may be faulty.

Have you tried taking the battery out and then re installing then trying the set date procedure?

have you tried the "how to check date" procedure at the bottom of the pdf?

why do you think it's showing may 31? have you tried advancing the time manually until the correct date is showing?

Oh and a pic of your grandads watch would be very nice


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## true_blue

Yeah the "check date" method doesnt seem to work either..

Instructions say :

_Once date is set, you may check it, but this is not necessary._

To check month setting:

Â¥ Pull crown to MIDDLE position.

Â¥ Turn crown until "2" is displayed in date window and push crown in.

Â¥ Watch displays month for five seconds and then resumes normal

date display.

To check year setting:

Â¥ Pull crown to MIDDLE position.

Â¥ Turn crown until "3" is displayed in date window and push crown in.

Â¥ Watch displays year for five seconds and then resumes normal date

display. If date is incorrect, push reset switch arm (see picture above)

or remove and re-install battery and follow SET DATE procedure above.

But, when i perform the check month method, the date just slips back down to 31st, when i perform the check year method, it does exactly the same.. and only when i pull the crown out and turn it to the number "1" does it skip forward by its own to the number 5.. thats why i thought it must think its May 31st.. it also does the same thing when i turn it to "31".. it skips to 5 and then turns back to the date it thinks it is.

but nothing on 2 and 3 like the manual says it should. So assuming the manual has it wrong and its 31 to check month and 1 to check year.. then the watch must think it is 31st May 2005..

The watch is brand spanking new and i kept it in its box until i had time to get links taken out but it was purchased a few months ago. So the battery must be fine.. either they havent set it properly at factory OR its faulty as you say.. hoping its not faulty and i can somehow set it up correctly.

Thats why I came here, and i really appreciate your advice, thank you










I took a picture of my Grandfathers watch for you but i only had my phone cam to hand and it wasnt a very good pic.. so i searched online for the same watch and luckily found a nice one for you!!

This one he bought sometime in the 50s i think, i have an older one that he used while he was a Army medic stationed in Burma that i will dig out the safe later







They called my Grandads company "The forgotten army" because they were abandoned in Burma assumed to be dead or captured. But some of them somehow made it home..

The same watch is actually on Ebay if anyone likes it.

Avia Olympic


----------

